# Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?



## Angelfreund Jens (4. April 2012)

Hallo liebe Anglergemeinde

Ich habe als Jugendlicher das letzte mal geangelt, was viele Jahre her ist. Aber so langsam lockt es mich wieder. Im Netz gibt es bei vielen Angelshops Anfängersets, was ist von diesen zu halten? Macht das Sinn? Meist kosten die unter 50 Euro.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß
der Jens


----------



## Schneidi (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

ich würde die finger weg lassen von solchen sets.
warum?
für 50 euro kann dieses zeugs nichts taugen, denn unter 100 euro läuft eigenlich nix, egal obs spinfischen, feedern oder karpfenangeln ist.
außerdem sind es in solchen sets meist teleruten. diese haben zwar ein super transportmaß, aber die aktion geht total flöten aufgrund der unterteilungen. 
ich würde mindestens 50 euro un die rolle investieren und das gleiche nochmal in die rute, weil dann hast du wenigstens was von deim zeug


----------



## ernie1973 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

...hm,

also - um nur mal am Forellenteich anzutesten, ob es noch Spaß macht reichen die schon für den Anfang -

*ABER:*

Wenn Du Dir schon sicher bist, dass Du dieses Hobby wirklich wieder aufnehmen möchtest, dann kauf Dir lieber gleich etwas halbwegs vernünftiges, sonst ärgerst Du Dich schnell, über die verbratene Kohle.

Es gibt auch gute & günstige Sachen - aber diese zu finden ist eine Kunst & sie müssen dann auch noch zu Deinen Bedürfnissen passen!

Entscheidend ist auch zunächst mal, *auf was* Du *wo* angeln möchtest - danach solltest Du dir erstmal etwas Günstiges, aber Nutzes zusammenstellen (lassen?-->hast Du keinen Kumpel, der aktiv angelt?...der Dir mal etwas zusammenstellen kann, oder Dir für den Anfang evtl. etwas leiht?).

Petri & viel Spaß!

Ernie


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Alles Müll kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.

Kommt immer aus das einzelne Set an und natürlich darauf, was du machen willst und welche Ansprüche du stellst.
Hier und da gibt's auch klasse Angebote ...nicht nur für Einsteiger. 

Ich (kein Einsteiger) hab mir mal eine Ultaaleichtcombo bei Askari gekauft; die Rolle war direkt für den Mülleimer, aber die Rute wäre mir das doppelte des Setpreises wert gewesen. Hab mir die allerdings auch im Laden angesehen und geschnappt.

Interessant für dich sind evtl. auch die Abo-Prämien, der einzelnen Zeitschriften, da ist's nicht nur das Set, sondern im Preis die Zeitung gleich mit dabei;
Beispiele: http://www.fischundfang.de/Abo/Vorteils-Abo
http://www.raubfisch.de/454,955/
http://shop.jahr-tsv.de/index.php?c...en-Abo.html&XTCsid=fv00lki00e6lbvpp0ashh403m7


----------



## antonio (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

set ist eben nicht gleich set und es gibt ja auch welche für nicht nur 50 €.
man sollte eben gucken was alles dabei ist und wenn man nicht so den durchblick hat, jemanden mitnehmen, der sich auskennt.
oftmals sind aber auch ladenhüter mit in die sets reingepackt.
also wenn man ein bischen genauer hinguckt kann man auch bei sets mal ein schnäppchen machen.

antonio


----------



## NimrodTMH (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*



Schneidi schrieb:


> ich würde die finger weg lassen von solchen sets.
> warum?
> für 50 euro kann dieses zeugs nichts taugen, denn unter 100 euro läuft eigenlich nix, egal obs spinfischen, feedern oder karpfenangeln ist.
> außerdem sind es in solchen sets meist teleruten. diese haben zwar ein super transportmaß, aber die aktion geht total flöten aufgrund der unterteilungen.
> ich würde mindestens 50 euro un die rolle investieren und das gleiche nochmal in die rute, weil dann hast du wenigstens was von deim zeug



Wieso kann was fuer 50 Euro nichts taugen ?#q#q#q#q
schau mal hier haste gleich schon einen Kescher und ein Futeral dabeihttp://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-forellenset-start-p-7508.html

http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-forellenset-start-p-7508.html

oder such dir eines von diesem aus

http://www.angel-discount24.de/angelkomplettsets-c-164.html

das reicht fuer den anfang volkommen aus...


----------



## Schneidi (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*



NimrodTMH schrieb:


> Wieso kann was fuer 50 Euro nichts taugen ?#q#q#q#q
> schau mal hier haste gleich schon einen Kescher und ein Futeral dabeihttp://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-forellenset-start-p-7508.html
> 
> http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-forellenset-start-p-7508.html
> ...



naja das hängt ja immer von den ansprüchen hab, die man an das gerät hat. für den forellenpuff ist das set wo du vorschlägst natürlich ausreichend. aber wenn man sein vorhaben ernst nimmt und kein bock hat jedes oder jedes zweite jahr neuen kram zu kaufen, dann ist es sicherlich von vorteil etwas mehr auszugeben. ich denke bei set eben an rute und rolle. wenn du dafür 50 euro hast, dann kannst du praktisch 25 für die rolle hinlegen und 25 für die rute. ich habe aber noch nie eine brauchbare rolle für unter 40 euro gesehen und für ne halbwegs taugliche rute musst nochmal mindestens 30 euro hinhauen. bei kescher und futteral seh ich das auch nicht so eng. beim futteral tuts auch eins aus dem aldi, außer man hat ruten und rollen für mehrere hundert euro, was ich allerdings für deutlich übertrieben finde. für nen allroundkescher reicht natürlich auch en 15 euro teil. dies sind dinge wo man eher sparen kan (meiner meinung nach) dafür würde ich mehr für rute, rolle, schnur und kleinteile ausgeben.


----------



## HD4ever (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

bei Lidl hatten die gerade solche Sets, musst mal gucken, vielleicht hat noch der eine oder andere was rumliegen ! 
eigendlich ganz brauchbar für den Anfang, mein Sohn (9) hat da auch was von 
wenn du wieder richtig einsteigen willst, überleg lieber was du brauchst für deine Gewässer und kauf dir evtl gleich was "vernünftiges" 
wer billig kauft, kauft oft 2 mal ..... dann sind halt selbst 20-25 EUR für son Set auch verschwendet ....


----------



## welsstipper (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

für 50 € kriegste bei denn großen ketten wie aska..... fischerma...... etc pp schon viel viel bessere sachen ... 

zum mal wieder rein schnupper am forellenpuff kannste dir natürlich auch was gutes gebrauchtes kaufen ... muß ja nicht immer neu sein ... 

ich habe neulich in der bucht ein rodpod, 2 ruten (tele) inkl freilaufrollen, ner sitzkiepe und sehr sehr viel zubehör(posen,bleie,futterkörbe usw usw) alles markenware(behr,fox,cormoran usw) 50  € bezahlt ... und ist um die ecke gewesen 15 km .... 

alleine die sitzkiepe kostet bei ebay sonst 50 - 70 €


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*



Schneidi schrieb:


> (A)...ich habe aber noch nie eine brauchbare rolle für unter 40 euro gesehen
> (B)und für ne halbwegs taugliche rute musst nochmal mindestens 30 euro hinhauen...


(A) ich schon
(B) nö


----------



## Schneidi (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> (A) ich schon
> (B) nö



naja wie schon gesagt, des mit dem brauchbar ist immer ansichtssache. was ist das denn für ne rolle wo du gesehen hast, die was taugt und billig ist?


----------



## angler1996 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

sinniger erscheint mir in groben Zügen zu definieren, was man will und dann dazu passend zu kaufen, von mir aus auch ein Set.
Von Fopu kann ich da nichts lesen
Gruß A.


----------



## rotrunna (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Nein! Das ist nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## angler1996 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Nein! Das ist nicht sinnvoll.


 
Nachdenken tut weh, oder so
man, man. Scheinbar spricht da die geballte Erfahrung:g
Gruß A.


----------



## thomas72 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Hallo,
als mein Sohn und ich vor 2 Jahren mit dem Angeln begannen, meinte ich auch, wir müßten dem LIDL die Tür einrennen und haben 4x Grundrutenset und 2x Spinnrutenset gekauft.
Dies würde ich nicht mehr machen.
Die Rollen gaben nach 6 Monaten den Geist auf, die Schnur ist der letzte Müll, die Ruten relativ schwer, aber als Grundrute für den Anfang gerade noch in Ordnung.
Halte auch nichts von überteuerten Ruten und Rollen.
Wir haben uns daraufhin 4 Grundruten Tele von DAM gekauft für 30 Euro das Stück, ebenfalls 4 Rollen Daiwa Crossfire für ebenfalls 30 Euro das Stück bei Askari.
Für die Spinnangelei haben wir etwas mehr Geld ausgegeben:
Je 1x DAM Devilstick Steckrute für 40 Euro pro Stück und als Rolle je 1x Penn Sargus für 60 Euro das Stück.
Mit dieser Spinnausrüstung hat mein Sohn erst letzten Sonntag einen Hecht mit 102 cm und 14 Pfund Gewicht gefangen. (Anm.: In einem Salmonidengewässer in welchem der Hecht weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß hat !)

Mit dieser Ausrüstung lässt es sich schön fischen.
Will nicht alles Zubehör vom Lidl schlecht reden, die Kescher und die el. Bissanzeiger welche es noch vor 2 Jahren gab sind echt nicht schlecht.

Gruß und Petri Heil


Thomas


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*



Schneidi schrieb:


> naja wie schon gesagt, des mit dem brauchbar ist immer ansichtssache. was ist das denn für ne rolle wo du gesehen hast, die was taugt und billig ist?


Mal überlegen. Ich angel seit 30 Jahren... 

Abgesehen von den Rollen, die ich in der Anfangszeit schon als gebrauchtes Modell bekam (z.B. DAM Quick 330N) und die ich heute natürlich immer noch fische, 
habe ich so einige noch, die sicher auch damals keine Hochpreisprodukte waren, (z.B. Quick PX30, Shakespeare 210S, usw.), die ich ebenfalls heut noch nutze.

Meine ersten "no name"-Rollen waren 2 "Sun Good", keine Ahnung woher die kommen, vermutlich China.
Dürften 15-20 Jahre alt sein, haben, glaube ich 20DM/Stk. gekostet und laufen noch wie am Schnürchen (Bremse tadellos, kein Haken, kein Stottern. Ok, die Schnurverlegung sieht nicht so aus wie bei einer besseren Penn, who cares?)

Keine Rolle hat jemals jemals auch nur einen Tropfen Öl gesehen, haben alle mind. 5x getaucht, nicht nur im Wasser, sondern noch viel öfter in Sand. Haben Hänger bis zum Abriss & reichlich Fische mitgemacht.

Eine aktuelle, günstige, brauchbar funktionierende Rollenserie ist z.B. die Shimano Alivio; für 20Flocken bei Gerlinger zu haben.

Die billigste (und damit meine ich jetzt nicht 'günstig') Rolle in meinem Sortiment (welches auch durchaus hochpreisige Rollen enthält) dürfte eine Lidl-Crivit sein. 
Die war übrigens in einem Forellen-Set, also gaaanz billig. Wie teuer weiß ich net, schätze 20Tacken für Rute&Rolle, hab ich nicht gekauft, sondern jemand wollte mir was "Gutes" tun. Ohne irgendeine Ahnung, aber mit bester Absicht.
Ein Geschenk schmeißt man nicht weg und verschenkt es nicht (sofort) weiter, wenn einem der Geber etwas bedeutet, also hab ich mit dieser sagenhaften Forellencombo durchaus geangelt. Nach ein paar Portionsforellen verschwand auch die Angst. Die kam aber wieder, als eine äußerst fitte 44er ReFo zum Duell herausforderte, was aber ohne jegliches Problem zu wuppen war.

Und nu?
Möchtest noch was über billige Ruten hören?



rotrunna schrieb:


> Nein! Das ist nicht sinnvoll.


Mal überlegen. Ich angel seit 30 Jahren... 
Aber es ist schön, dass ich mich nach wie vor über jeden hochwertigen, sachkundigen & gut begründeten Rat freuen kann.


----------



## Schneidi (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mal überlegen. Ich angel seit 30 Jahren...
> 
> Abgesehen von den Rollen, die ich in der Anfangszeit schon als gebrauchtes Modell bekam (z.B. DAM Quick 330N) und die ich heute natürlich immer noch fische,
> habe ich so einige noch, die sicher auch damals keine Hochpreisprodukte waren, (z.B. Quick PX30, Shakespeare 210S, usw.), die ich ebenfalls heut noch nutze.
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*



Schneidi schrieb:


> ....nicht vorstellen, dass eine lidl rolle eine bremse wie eine exage hat...


Erwartet man doch auch nicht in dem Segment.
Die Lidl-Kurbel diente nur als Exrembeispiel. Funktioniert für einfache Zwecke, aber sicher net ewig lang.
Es gibt durchaus brauchbare Sets.

Man muss sich einzelne Artikel einfach anschauen, in die Hand nehmen, 5m alte Schnur draufziehen und mal die Bremse quälen,... manches ist für 25€uronen gar nicht so schlecht und gelegentlich sogar besser als doppelt so teure Rollen. Schützt natürlich nicht 100%ig vor Fehlkäufen.

+ und -: Kogha Freebite II von Askari (nicht mehr im Handel). die 5000er war nach 5x fischen komplett im A****, die 3000er funktioniren seit Jahren super.
Noch'n Negativbeispiel bei mir z.B. die Spro Dragmaster X-Class 8200, die kann nix ab. Bügelsystem taugt nix und nach 1x ins Wasser fallen ist die Bremse nahezu hinüber, trotz auseinanderbauen & überholen. Für >40€ muss man mehr Robustheit erwarten können.



Schneidi schrieb:


> ....sind das oft einfach schwabbelige stecken...


Das kann teilweise sogar gewollt sein, nennt man dann 'englische' Aktion im oberen Preissegment. 

Und gilt bei weitem nicht für alle günstigen Ruten. 2 Beispiele, die ich selbst habe und somit beurteilen kann:
DAM Onliner Carp 3lbs, ultrarobuste Rute, mit der man auch den Uferbewuchs plätten oder Jungbullen zur Raison bringen kann. Steif wie Charlie Sheen beim Anblick einer Bordsteinschwalbe, trotzdem schöne Aktion bei schweren Fischen. Nehm ich u.a. zum Fischen mit dicken KöFis auf Hecht. Hab ich mal bei Askari für 'nen Zehner geschossen!
YAD Black Wood Match, klasse Matchrute, tolle Aktion, verträgt viel, fantastisch verarbeitet, 3-Steg-Ringe, stabiler Endknopf... Sollte beim Kauf für schlappe 25Äppel (im Angebot, sonst 30-40€) eigentlich nur ein temporärer Lückenbüßer für meine zerlegte Edel-Matchrute sein. Denke nicht mehr im Traum dran, die doch noch zu ersetzen.


----------



## thanatos (5. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> (A) ich schon
> (B) nö



;+naja du scheinst ja recht bescheiden zu sein,warscheinlich
willst du nur Fische fangen#h.Hab mir im vergangenem Jahr
ne neue Rolle zu legen müssen 15 € unterscheidet sich
kaum optisch von meiner 125 Mark Rolle und technisch
garnicht.Wenn ich einen Fisch besiegt habe,spielt keine 
von beiden die Nationalhymne.
Mit Discountergerät kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus,
aber in Angelgeschäften ist entweder die Rolle oder 
die Rute eine Zugabe,paßt manchmal nicht ganz zusammen
ist aber beides ok.Wer kann sich denn leisten eine 
negativ Werbung für sein Geschäft zu verursachen


----------



## Brikz83 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Gute Rolle für unter 50 Euro? 
Spro Passion !!


----------



## yukonjack (5. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Von den Anfänger/Komplettsets würde ich abraten. Aber z.B. die 3000der oder die 5000der Freilauf-Rolle von Crivit(welcher Hersteller sich auch immer dahinter versteckt) z. Zt. beim Lidl für 16,99€ angeboten,..........was soll man da falsch machen? Für die ganz normale, tägliche Angelei vollkommen ausreichend. Ich fische die 4000der Crivit aus dem letzten Jahr auf Aal( 3 Ruten), also schweres Grundangeln, teilweise bis 150gr. und habe nach ca. 100 Angeltagen absolut keine Probleme mit diesen Rollen. Und wenn DER 2 m Wels mal zufällig beisst........, ja dann hast du mit anderen Rollen und Ruten auch ein Problem.
Dann gibt es darauf 3 Jahre Garantie........, also Null Risiko.
Dazu fürn 20ziger vom Grabbeltisch eines Gerätehändlers ne Rute, plus Schnur und Kleinteile und dein 50ziger is weg. Damit kann man schon den einen oder anderen Schuppenträger überlisten.


----------



## Hougen (25. April 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Nahja, nur muss man bedenken, dass man mit ner schlechten Ausrüstung auch schnell die Freude am Angeln verlieren oder erst garnicht gewinnen kann.
Ich selber habe auch vor 13 Jahren mit einer simplen Kompi aus 3,30 Teleskoprute von Silverstar und einer No-name Rolle angefangen.
Gehalten hat die Kompi zusammen fast 8 Jahre, wobei ich die Rute nach wie vor gerne verwende und ich so ziemlich alles bislang damit fangen konnte. 
Es richtet sich also danach, was man gerade erwischt. 
Und wie bereits erwähnt wurde. So lange nicht sicher ist, wie lange man dem Hobby treu bleiben möchte, sollte man keines falls viel Geld in Ausrüstung investieren. Dennoch sollte man sich aber auch nicht mit Aldi und Co. begnügen, da das Fischen mit der Rute eben auch noch ein Stück weit Freude machen soll.
Ich denke, dass die Angebote von Askaria und Co. sicherlicht teilweise gut sind und in jedem Falle für die nächsten Jahre ersteinmal ausreichen werden.


Petri Heil,
euer Hougen


----------



## matchuek (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Ich hätte mir zum Beginn meines Anglerhobbys auch gerne die Ausrüstung selbst angeschafft...aber meine Frau war schneller |bigeyes

Mit leuchtenden Augen hat sie mir ein Einsteigerset mit einer 2,70 Telerute aus China und einer no-name Rolle mit Plastikkurbel überreicht...naja, die ersten beiden Angelversuche hat das Gerät zumindest keine Probleme gemacht.

Gezahlt hat sie für die Rute mit Rolle mit fertiger Laufposenmontage, Tasche, Angelbox und ein paar Kleinteilen (Wirbel, Blei, Vorfächer) so um die 70€. Gekauft in einem Berliner Angelmarkt.

Wie gesagt...zum Lernen reicht wohl auch solch noname Ware, aber mir juckt es jetzt schon in den Fingern, mal 'ne vernünftige Rolle anzuschaffen |rolleyes


----------



## Downbeat (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Ich hab meine erste Kombi immer noch.
Eine Rute von EFT-Tackle in  3m 30-60g und eine Rolle von Okuma für die ich im letzten Jahr noch 2 Ersatzspulen bekommen hab.
Damaliger Angebots-Set-Preis waren um die 50 DM.

Meines Erachtens sollte man auch beim günstigen Kauf auf möglichst viel Qualität achten.


----------



## Hougen (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Man muss natürlich auch bedenken, dass selbst die Qualität der günstigeren Ausrüstung vor 10 Jahren noch eine ganz andere war, als man sie jetzt bekommt. Auch wenn es die "China"-Massenproductions schon damals gegeben hat, haben sie dennoch massiv zugenommen.
Ich habe damals 35 DM für eine Rute und Rolle bezahlt. Wenn man das mal dem Euro angleicht (schätzungsweise würde man heute dafür etwa 30-35 € zahlen), dann würde man schwer nur etwas vergleichbares heut zu Tage auf dem Markt finden.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Ich habe als Jungangler zwei, in Plastiktüten eingeschweißte Ruten, mit etwas Zubehör durchgebracht. Alles war natürlich *allerunterstes* Preissegment, leider habe ich die Preise nicht mehr im Kopf.

Wir weniger Geld bekommt man einfach kein Geld und das war Kaufgrund. Sicher hätte ich für ein paar Euros mehr etwas anständigeres bekommen, aber die paar Euros mehr hatte ich nicht, bzw. gingen für Kleinteile drauf.

Ich mache den Anfang mit der dreiteiligen Bambusstippe in 3 Metern. Vorn war ein kleiner Metallring angebracht, der mit rotem Garn und etwas Lack an der Spitze befestigt war. Die Verbindungshülsen waren aus Metall. Dabei war ein Wickelbrettchen mit fertig montierter dicker Schnur in 3 Metern, einer Pose in gut 2 Gramm, ein paar Bleischroten wahllos auf der Schnur verteilt und einem dickdrähtigen Haken in ca. Größe 10.
Die Pose habe ich gleich entsorgt, da sie Wasser zog. Auch der Haken war eher unbrauchbar. Mit dem Rest habe ich an kleinen Teichen Satzkarpfen gezogen als gäb´s kein Morgen und später auf Weißfisch gestippt und am Bach mit Brot und Heuschrecke getippfischt.
Ich bezweifle, dass das Paket mich mehr als 5 Mark gekostet hat. Das muss um 1995 gewesen sein.

Sprung ins Jahr 2000: In einem 1-Euro-Shop habe ich eine ähnliche Kombi, nur mit einer moderneren Teleskop-Glasstippe, für 2,50 Euro gefunden und sofort gekauft.
Ich ärgere mich, dass ich damals nicht gleich 10 Sets gekauft habe, denn als Einstiegsangel für eine Gruppe von Anfängern hat sich die Rute für´s Angeln vom Steg aus und an kleinen Gewässern als perfekt erwiesen. Das komplizierte Werfen und das Hantieren mit Rollen entfällt, die Rutenlänge ist noch gut zu Handhaben, die fehlenden Rutenringe beschränken Verwicklungen auf ein Minimum und dank direktem Draht zum Fisch machen auch Kleinteile Spaß.
Ich persönlich nutze die Rute tatsächlich selbst an bestimmten Stellen zu Köfi-Stippen und habe sie oft einfach im Futteral, weil sie kaum Platz weg nimmt und nicht nervt.
Ich habe das Set eben bei Ebay gefunden, nur deutlich teurer als in meinem Fall: http://www.ebay.de/itm/ANGELSET-GoF..._Angelsets&hash=item439919ed33#ht_2022wt_1139

Ein Negativbeispiel lieferte mir das Fertigset mit beringter Teleskoprute und Rolle eines Freundes aus der Grundschule (also um 1990). Auch diese Set wird immer noch Angeboten: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelset-Tel..._Angelsets&hash=item484503b478#ht_2169wt_1139
Auch mit dieser Kombi hat mein Kumpel fische gefangen. Es wurde munter auf Forelle und Barsche geangelt (und gefangen). Die Rute hielt, trotz Plastik-Rollenhalter und Drahtrutenringen) tapfer durch. Nur die Rolle machte so viele Probleme (ständiges festsetzen, Schnurfangbügel locker, unsaubere Schnurverlegung mit Perücken [auch dank Billigschnur]), dass mein Kumpel bald das Angeln aufgab und mir seine Ausrüstung überließ.
Ich fischte die Sachen noch etwas als Zweitrute weiter, schrottete die Rolle aber Endgültig nach Salzwasserkontakt. Die Rutenringe rosteten auch bald sehr stark und als das Plastikgewinde zur Fassung der Rolle brach, entsorgte ich auch die Rute.
Ich würde niemandem empfehlen bei den Rollen das billigste vom billigen zu nehmen, auch wenn es nur für den Einstieg ist. Ruten sind aber mechanisch unkomplizierter und wirklich schon im unteren Preissegment ausreichend gut zu fischen.

Ich hatte das Glück vom angelnden Onkel eine mittelschwere Teleskopgrundrute mit Metallrollenhalter und eine Metallrolle aus dem unteren Preissegment zu bekommen. Sicher kein Hightechgerät, aber deutlich stabiler als viele Fertigsets.
Und was soll ich sagen: Die Rute habe ich viele viele Jahre auf alles gefischt was Flossen hat (u.a. einen 15kg schweren 89cm langen Karpfen sicher gelandet!), bis mir vielen Spanien-Urlauben die Rutenringe zu rostig wurden und ich mir eine ähnliche Rute noch einmal gekauft hat.
Auch die Rolle fischte ich sogar noch länger und besitze ich immer noch, fische sie aber nicht mehr, weil die Bremse hakt.


Sicher lohnt es sich *auf Dauer* mehr Taler hin zu legen, *wenn man denn weiß was man will*, aber einige hier tun so, als ließe sich mit den Fertigsets keine Fische fangen.

Ich kann mich ganz genau an meinen schmalen Geldbeutel als Kind erinnern und erkenne mich in vielen Gesichtern "meiner" Kinder in der Jugendarbeit wieder. Einige in meinen Jugendtreffs gehen angeln und für sie sind die o.g. Stippe oder meine neueste Entdeckung, eine Steck-Pickerrute für 8 Euro aus einem Zeltladen in Holland, kleine Schätze.

Sie stören sich nicht an wackeligen Steckverbindungen oder Lacktropfen an den Rutenringen und fangen oftmals bessere Fische als die Kids aus wohlhabenden Familien, die über Ruten unter 50 Euro die Nase rümpfen und sich einbilden für jede Angelmethode eine andere Ausrüstung haben zu müssen.

Ich würde mir übrigens noch immer liebe eine Stippe für 3 Euro, eine Pickerrute für 8 Euro, eine mittelschwere Teleskoprute für je 25 Euro und zwei Rollen für 25 Euro kaufen, als nur eine Rute und Rolle fürs gleiche Geld.

Ich bin flexibler am Wasser und kann sogar mit 2 Ruten gleichzeitig angeln. Wenn ich dann Erfahrung gesammelt habe, sicher bin dass ich beim Hobby bleibe und die Stärken und Grenzen der jeweiligen Gerätschaften kennen gelernt habe, kann ich mir immer noch höherwertiges Tackle zulegen.

edit: Mensch, momentan fallen mir so einige günstige Ruten und Rollen ein, die ich mir als Kind beim Wettfischen zusammengesammelt habe. Die Rollen sind allesamt defekt oder schlecht zu fischen, die Teleskopruten trotz Rost aber noch fischbar.


----------



## Hougen (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Also ich hab mal von unserer russichen Kinderfrau damals 2 Bambusruten geschenkt bekommen. Sicherlich waren die nicht schlecht, so wie man auch mit dem 2-Takter-Holzauto in den Urlaub fahren kann. Fraglich ob das dann wirklich spaß macht?
Stippruten sind allgmein preiswert zu erhalten. Ich hab mir mal 2 stück in polen zugelegt für kaum mehr als 5 € und sie machen ihren Dienst. 
Doch je weiter man kommen will, desto besser sollte die ausrüstung in einem gewissen maß auch sein.
Und meine Erfahrung ist, je weiter man sich im Hobby selbst weiterentwickelt, desto mehr spaß macht es letztenendes auch.

Man braucht nicht unbedingt die 120 € Shimano-Rute, und auch Summen im 4 stelligen Bereich für Futtermittel auszugeben finde ich absolut übertrieben. Genau sollte man aber auch nicht mit vertrocknetem brot und 2,50 € angelsets am Teich sitzen.
Wenn man nicht in die absolute Profiszene einsteigen möchte, reicht meiner Meinung nach der Mittelklassewagen unter der Ausrüstung aus. 
Dafür gibt es immer wieder Angebote bei den größeren Geschäften wie Schirmer, etc. 

Allerdings rate ich mittlerweile absolut von Angelsets ab. 
Der Grund ist, dass an irgendwelchen Ecken gespart werden muss, und das meist an der Verarbeitung der Beringung sowie der Qualität der Kugellager in der Rolle. 
Man fährt besser wenn man beides einzeln im Angebot kauft, auch wenn man dann immernoch etwas über dem Setpreis liegt...dennoch wird man längerfristig weniger Ärger haben.#6


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Zum Thema Angelsets:

Ich habe durch fahrlässige Packerei und nachlässigen Umgang mit Salzwasser 2 Ruten und 4 Rollen (nicht hochpreisig, aber Markenware) auf dem Gewissen. Des war mir zu blöd und ich habe mir bei Penny für 15€ Rute mit Rolle (sogar mit Kugellager!) für Rucksackreisen gekauft. Wenns kaputt geht, ist dann halt so...

Über die Qualität kann ich bisher nicht meckern, man merkt der Plastikspule zwar an, dass hier ein bisserl gespart wurde,  die Schnur habe ich auch schleunigst ausgetauscht, aber gefangen hat sie jedenfalls schon und man muss nicht gar so arg aufpassen bzw. ärgert sich nicht, wenn sie weg/kaputt ist.

Für Anfänger auf jeden Fall super, ich hätte da gerne 2 Sets mehr von gehabt, zum Verschenken. Nu is zu spät...

Man kann allerdings auch superpech haben, die Sets aus meiner Kindheit spotten jeder Beschreibung.


----------



## karpfen001 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Also ich würde das Angel-Set für 50 € nehmen. 
Reicht für den Anfang völlig aus. 
Klar halten die Sachen nicht Jahre, aber für wie gesagt für den Anfang super.

greez


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

...man sollte nicht immer nur auf den Preis schauen, sondern primär darauf, was das angebotene Zeug wirklich kann & was man eigentlich WIRKLICH braucht! (Was allerdings gerade für Anfänger schwer zu erkennen ist --> also -->geht mit einem erfahrenen Kumpel Euer Einsteiger-Equipment kaufen - manche Verkäufer sind da auch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, weil sie in Einsteigern oft "leichte Beute" wittern!).

Ich habe jetzt noch 2 Steckruten beim Fisherman´s Partner Vatertagsshopping gekauft, 2,70 m - eigentlich ganz ordentliche No-Name-Spinnruten, die zumindest für den Dienst am Forellenteich auch völlig ok sind!

Klar wird die Beringung nicht der Burner sein - aber ganz im Ernst - ich hatte schon Ruten für weit über 50 € in der Hand, die mir schlechter gefallen haben!

Zudem haben der Verkäufer und ich einen "Härtetest" mit einer der Ruten gemacht, wobei ich den Griff festhielt und er mal mit richtig Kraft die Spitze nach unten gezogen hat, bis die Rute wirklich im Halbkreis gebogen war - denke da war so ein Zug drauf, wie ihn ein über 15 KG schwerer Fisch im Wasser nicht einmal machen würde - und da hat nix geknirscht oder geknackt!

Nach dem Test habe ich 2 Ruten mitgenommen - eine für 3,99 € und eine für 4,99 €.

So - wer meint, diese Ruten im Hinblick auf Preis/Leistung toppen zu können, die WIRKLICH gut in der Hand liegen, der darf gerne zum Vergleich antreten!

Ich rechne lediglich damit, dass ich recht schnell mal den Spitzenring ersetzen muss, wenn viel mit den Ruten gefischt wird - aber selbst der kostet dann in ordentlicher Qualität nur 3-5 €, was mir das Tuning dann auch wert ist, weil der Blank ansonsten echt ok ist!

Ich denke aufgrund der Fortschritte bei den Materialien kann man schon günstig gute Ruten schiessen - bei sehr sehr billigen Rollen bin ich aber selber skeptisch, weil man dort einfach gute Qualität direkt "spürt" - sei es im Betrieb - oder durch schnellen Verschleiß der billigen Dinger!

Aber auch bei Rollen gibt es preiswerte "Schätzchen", die echt was taugen und das oft auch deutlich *unter* 50 €!

Probieren geht über studieren - und viele günstig gekaufte Dinge haben mich schon sehr positiv überrascht und viele namhafte Produkte, die teuer waren haben mich auch schon sehr enttäuscht!

Ich habe von ganz billig bis wirklich teuer so ziemlich alles in meinem Equipment dabei - aber meine Lieblingsruten und -rollen sind NICHT die teuersten, die ich habe!...teilweise benutzte ich Tackle, dass schon mehr als 25 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und eigentlich mal "Billigkram" war....

Ernie


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Was Angelsets von Angelläden angeht kann man schon sagen, das schon einige was taugen, besonders auch für wen, der erstmal wieder anfängt zu angeln.

Es ist auch unsinnig allgemein zu sagen, das Rute und Rolle unter 50 Euro nix taugen. Man sollte schon wissen, was genau die Preise hochtreibt und ob man diese Ausstattung wirklich für jede Angelart benötigt.

Wenn man beispielsweise am Forellentümpel mit Pose angelt reicht eine Rolle aus Kunststoff mit 2 Kugellager und ne billige Glasfaserrute. Die Teile werden ja kaum belastet. Dafür braucht man keine Daiwa Rute aus xyz Spezial Carbon und ne Shimano Rolle mit 10 Lagern aus Metall.


----------



## Hougen (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Nahja, "probieren über Studieren" kostet...und summiert sich über die Zeit. Besser man kauft einmal vernünftig ein als 10 Mal zu 80% schrott. Und eine vernünftige Rolle kostet nunmal ihr geld. Keiner kann mir erzählen, dass ne 25 € rolle mit 8 Kugellagern was taugt...wenn ein vernünftiges kugellager normalerweise schon ab 15 € in der endproduktion anfängt. natürlich halten diese rollen auch, aber fragt sich eben wie lange und wie oft man mit ihnen fischt. Wenn man am Meer fischt oder eben auch öfters fischen geht, sollte man eher einmal aber vernünftig investieren (am Meer jedoch ausrüstung regelmäßig pflegen, sonst geht auf die teuerste Ausrüstung kaputt).
Demnach klares NEIN zum probieren über studieren in diesem Falle...dieses Motto sollte man vielleicht eher beim Bolilie-Angeln auf Karpfen anwenden


----------



## dennisk19899 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Ich weis garnicht was Ihr habt |kopfkrat
früher wurde nur mit stecken und schnur geangelt und es wurde gefangen. also wenn man für 50€ keine rute und rolle bekommt weis ich auch nicht. Ich sag zum Fisch nicht schau mal ich hab dich jetzt mir ner 400€ combo gedrillt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Das stimmt. Dem Fisch ist es egal womit er gefangen wurde. Bei Kugellagern an Rollen ist es auch so das normalerweise 2-3 gute an der richtigen Stelle ausreichen und die kosten dann halt nur 30-50 Euro. Das heisst nicht das die Rollen schlecht sind, selbst Shimano stellt viele Rollen mit 1-3 Lagern her für unter 50 Euro.

Auch billige Glasfaserruten für 15 Euro müssen nicht schlecht sein, habe selbst 2 in dem Preisbereich von Zebco und fische Jahre damit in der Weser auf Grund damit. Für eine vernünftige Spinnrute oder Stippe aus Carbon muss man aber einiges mehr hinlegen. Es muss nicht immer teuer sein, man muss nur wissen wann man mehr investieren muss.


----------



## dennisk19899 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

so ist es 
für mich est es nicht falsch verstehen rumgeprotze am wasser.
ich wurde letztens sogar bewundert weil ich ein stück draht mit knicklicht beim grundfischen als bissanzeiger verwendet habe.


----------



## Fischfiete (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Hi,

bei mir hat eine Hecht-Combo von Paladin für 37 € (gekauft für einen Womo-Tripp nach Schweden) dazu geführt, dass ich nach ca. 12 Jahren wieder mit aktiv angle (und nicht verstehen kann, warum ich je pausiert habe). 
Die Rolle war schnell Schrott, aber die Rute setze ich zum Grundangeln ab und zu noch ein. 
Für mich war es jedoch der Wiedereinstieg. 

Was ich dann an Neuanschaffungen in den letzten 2 Jahren getätigt habe will ich lieber nicht hochrechnen. Aber: Es ist halt ein geiles Hobby :vik:


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Ich hatte mal so nen Set vom Supermarkt alles bis auf die Posen waren für die Tonne  ;(


----------



## hulkhomer (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

Ich habe einige hochwertige Kombinationen, nutze aber auch "LIDL-Sets". Wenn man die Schnur wechselt (kostet nicht die Welt) und sich die Haken genau ansieht und diese ggf. wechselt, dann kann man mit diesen günstigen Geräten viel Spass haben. Gerade beim Grundfischen finde ich, benötigt man kein teures Gerät. Und man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass sich Einsteiger auch über ein 30 cm Rotauge sehr freuen. Und diese Tiere stellen sicherlich noch keine besonderen Herausforderungen an das Gerät. 

Beim Spinnfischen sehe ich das etwas anders, da man da die Rute den ganzen Tag in der Hand hat. Hier nutze ich einige (wenn man meine Freundin fragt extrem-) teure Kombos. Da merkt man die Qualität und den Preis am Gewicht und der Aktion der Rute. Aber auch mit einer Catana und kleinen Alivio (Shimano, ähnliche gibts aber bestimmt auch von anderen Herstellern) kann man schöne Fische überwältigen. 

Konkret würde ich mir eine mittelschwere Spinnrute und passende Rolle kaufen. Damit kann man eigentlich jede Art der Angelei betreiben. Oder probier Dein Glück einfach mit einem der Sets, richtig investieren kannst (und wirst ;-)) Du, wenn Du Spaß an der Sache gefunden hast. Dann kannst Du auch besser einschätzen, welche Art der Angelei dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## raini08 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelsets für Einsteiger - Sinnvoll?*

PETRI LIEBE LEUTE ich empfehle die ANGELWOCHE SUUUPER ZEITUNG für Anfänger und solche die es werden WOLLEN . Und sehr gute !!! ANGEBOTE FÜR EIN ABO  ... bis bald raini08 #6


----------

